# 1990 Rossin Team bike



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My friend was a member of "Team Tam" in 1990. Rossin built nine bikes for the team, and as far as my friend knows, this is the last one in existence. Top and down tubes are ovalized in two planes, vertical at the head tube and horizontal at the other end.

The bike came with the clunky Campy brakes and Campy pedals.

'Bout as rare as a bike gets.


----------



## doctor-bond (Sep 8, 2008)

An intriguing and delicious frame.For 1990 it looks old fashioned and innovative all at once. 

I had a 1990 Rossin team road bike made out of Tange Prestige that shared some similarities with this (lugs, shaped tubing). Any idea what steel this one's built from?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Cool bike. Thats cools that it has so Campy Euclid parts on it


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Similar to my Concept Max


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Very cool stuff here.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Dissimilar to my '89 Rossin  Maybe it's because I'm Italian but I love old Rossins










tubes like the Ghilibi


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> My friend was a member of "Team Tam" in 1990. Rossin built nine bikes for the team, and as far as my friend knows, this is the last one in existence. Top and down tubes are ovalized in two planes, vertical at the head tube and horizontal at the other end.
> 
> The bike came with the clunky Campy brakes and Campy pedals.
> 
> 'Bout as rare as a bike gets.


Why is the rear wheel so far off dish?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wheels and tires are a crime...otherwise awesome!

A little freshening up and that bike could be so killer.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Such cool bikes, all. Especially Noah's. 

And yeah, that Rossin Team needs a new wheelset.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Wheels aside, that's real nice.

The shape of the down tube and top tube (and corresponding lugs) looks a lot like Columbus Max, so I think Bushpig might be on the money there.

I have an Eddy Merckx TT bike in Columbus Max and the tube profiles look silimar.

Grumps


----------

